# Noob help on how to replace headlight bulb on 2001 Pulsar



## DarkMystics (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi im new ^^.
I am so noob when it comes to changing car parts and I just wanna ask how u replace the headlight bulbs because it's too dull and craving for brighter ones. Btw I only need to change the driving lights no highbeams needed. All i need to know is the correct and safe procedures..like how u open the headlights and actually taking the bulbs out etc..
I'm thinking of puttin in Philips Blue Visons in place of the stock lights.

Thnx in advance.


----------

